# New color head for Ridgid or buy another setup?



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

We have a Ridgid Seesnake B&W for our main camera. Its 200' and the pushrod is in excellent shape. 

We bought the LT1000 a few months ago used in preperation for going color. So we have that and the Laptop. IMO its bulky and a pain to deal with in residential applications where space is limited, but we do have the ability to view a color head already. 

We have $3,000 in our budget for camera equipment. 

Should we upgrade our B&W head to color ($2200 with swap of our B&W) or should we spend a little more and get another device/reel for smaller lines that can also provide us with color view when needed??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd upgrade it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

it would be nice if you could just unplug the B/W and plug the color one in and switch if neededIfind the B/W shows cracks better.
Honesty Try to find a deal on a color one and keep the B/W as a back up


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I would leave it as is and put the $$$ towards another reel.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> it would be nice if you could just unplug the B/W and plug the color one in and switch if neededIfind the B/W shows cracks better.
> Honesty Try to find a deal on a color one and keep the B/W as a back up


 
Problem is my pushrod needs a reterm to use the new color head. I cant remember why, but I went to Allen J colleman and they told me it needs a reterm to update to the new head. They quoted me $2200 with exchange of my B&W head.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Problem is my pushrod needs a reterm to use the new color head. I cant remember why, but I went to Allen J colleman and they told me it needs a reterm to update to the new head. They quoted me $2200 with exchange of my B&W head.


 Is your monitor color? I would still keep the B/W as back up and save a little longer and buy a color and have a back up just incase one goes down and your not losing work.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Is your monitor color? I would still keep the B/W as back up and save a little longer and buy a color and have a back up just incase one goes down and your not losing work.


 
I have a B&W monitor (tube type) and a LT1000 with laptop. 

Adding a color reel would give me backups for both reel and monitors


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Is your monitor color? I would still keep the B/W as back up and save a little longer and buy a color and have a back up just incase one goes down and your not losing work.


 I have a Ridgid compact B/W that I use 90% of the time now over my 200 foot color VU-Rite most of my sewers are 30-60 feet but I had to send my Ridgid out twice and my Vu-Rite once a little over a week repair and shipping time and if I did not have two I would have been out $3,000 in inspections while waiting


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I have a B&W monitor (tube type) and a LT1000 with laptop.
> 
> Adding a color reel would give me backups for both reel and monitors


Is that LT1000 any good with a laptop? was it $$$$


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Is that LT1000 any good with a laptop? was it $$$$


I got it for a good price used. Its imo a little bit of a hassle since I dont have batteries for it so I have to plug both it and the laptop in to an outlet. Having both cords with the inline transformers are kind of a mess.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Thinking about buying this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ridgid-Colo...048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccf013ac0


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Thinking about buying this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ridgid-Colo...048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccf013ac0


I have been very happy with my compact if most of your sewers are under 100 feet I would do it.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> I have been very happy with my compact if most of your sewers are under 100 feet I would do it.


 
We run into a mix of lengths. Some well under 100' at like 60-80' and then some are 120'-140'. Gotta have at least one 200' setup around here.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I wonder what Ridgid changed in their color heads that would require a reterm? It used to be a direct swap of the color head for the b&w head. I need to head to A J Coleman and get some parts for my machines, I will ask about the color head and why a reterm is needed.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I wonder what Ridgid changed in their color heads that would require a reterm? It used to be a direct swap of the color head for the b&w head. I need to head to A J Coleman and get some parts for my machines, I will ask about the color head and why a reterm is needed.


I think it may have had something to do with the retaining cables in the head? It may have been the plug was different or maybe the sonde. It was something, cant remember. 

They were going to give me some credit on my B&W head and do it as a package deal. IMO their price on the new head alone was kind of high. They definatly dont discount stuff like other vendors. The taxes in the city will kill ya too!!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

There are different length cables and some have 1 and some have 2 plus some springs are longer. So I can see why it is that much. You need to pick up some batteries they are the same ones that the ridgid propress uses on the later models so expand your search to find the best price. Once you get battery power it won't seem so bulky. The problem I have with the smaller ridgid cameras is the push rod is way smaller and wimpy compared to what you are used to using and you may be not happy using it.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I let this one go for $1000 plus shipping. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/ratech-camera-18029/


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Cuda said:


> There are different length cables and some have 1 and some have 2 plus some springs are longer. So I can see why it is that much. You need to pick up some batteries they are the same ones that the ridgid propress uses on the later models so expand your search to find the best price. Once you get battery power it won't seem so bulky. The problem I have with the smaller ridgid cameras is the push rod is way smaller and wimpy compared to what you are used to using and you may be not happy using it.


I hate carying that big reel down stairs in houses. I wish I had the smaller reel sometimes.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I use the med size one for 90% of my work. The mini the pushrod is stiff enough for most jobs it is the compact that has the real thin pushrod.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> We have a Ridgid Seesnake B&W for our main camera. Its 200' and the pushrod is in excellent shape.
> 
> We bought the LT1000 a few months ago used in preperation for going color. So we have that and the Laptop. IMO its bulky and a pain to deal with in residential applications where space is limited, but we do have the ability to view a color head already.
> 
> ...


Thats when you need to look at that Trojan camera
with color for $2495.00 just what you need and I
would not have to call you in the middle of the working day
so sorry about that for bothering a professional at 
work !


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Thats when you need to look at that Trojan camera
> with color for $2495.00 just what you need and I
> would not have to call you in the middle of the working day
> so sorry about that for bothering a professional at
> work !


LOL Now I can put a SN with a voice. 

I got ya saved in my phone now, I'll answer when I'm not on a job 

Send me a link to it!


----------

